Ask HN: What the Windows update KB3138612 does? - MrBra
======
MrBra
Hi, I saw that this update for Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008, which was
never fully documented and was marked as optional, has now been marked as
important by Microsoft.

I googled around but there is no info whatsoever, other than that is an update
to the Windows Update software itself.

Many users reported that when they installed this when it was optional, they
found to be tied to "upgrade to Windows 10" nagware. Does anybody know more?

[http://windowanswers.com/windows-10/kb3138612-update-245022....](http://windowanswers.com/windows-10/kb3138612-update-245022.html#commentlist)

[http://lmgtfy.com/?q=windows+update+kb3138612](http://lmgtfy.com/?q=windows+update+kb3138612)

